# mon IPAD ne démarre plus



## LRafale (21 Septembre 2013)

bonjour à tous
j'ai fait la mise à jour d'IOS7 hier matin sur mon IPAD 4 et l'ai utilisé sans problème jusqu'à ce matin
je l'ai laissé sur ma table de salon avec 70% de batterie. je viens de redescendre pour l'utiliser et constate qu'il est éteint !
le problème est que je n'arrive pas à le rallumer 
je ne comprends pas ce qui a pu se passer pendant cette heure ou je l'ai laissé sur la table
par acquis de conscience je l'ai branché sur le secteur, mais rien n'y fait
avez vous une petite idée pour m'aider ?
merci à vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

home + marche arêt et c'est reparti
désolé je ne connaissais pas la manip
ouf
bonne journée


----------

